# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Logout κάθε τρείς και λίγο...

## SV1JRT

Ξερει κανείς γιατι το forum καθε λίγο "χανει" το username μου και ζητάει ξανα login ?? Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση να το σταματήσω ??
 Είναι ΠΟΛΥ ενοχλητικό.

----------


## navar

έχει ενα κουτάκι ...ακριβώς απο κάτω , εκεί που δίνεις τα στοιχεία σου, 
αυτόματη σύνδεση !
αν και αυτό δεν πιάνει ,
ενεργοποίησε τα κουλουράκια στον browser σου !

----------


## SV1JRT

> έχει ενα κουτάκι ...ακριβώς απο κάτω , εκεί που δίνεις τα στοιχεία σου, 
> αυτόματη σύνδεση !
> αν και αυτό δεν πιάνει ,
> ενεργοποίησε τα κουλουράκια στον browser σου !



 Ενοείτε οτι έχω ήδη κάνει τα παραπάνω που μου γράφεις φίλε μου.
 Να σημειώσω ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό μου το κανει σε 3 διαφορετικούς browsers (ΙΕ, Firefox και Chrome) και σε 3 διαφορετικά PC και ένα laptop. Αρα, το θέμα είναι γενικότερο. Επίσης το συγκεκριμένο προβλημα δεν εμφανίζετε σε κανένα άλλο forum που συνδέομαι.
 Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Σωτήρη,
κάνε 'clear cookies' ίσως και 'clear browsing history' μη τυχόν έχουν μπερδευτεί οι δύο χρήστες: SW1JRT και stinggr

Στον υπολογιστή μου η 'αυτόματη αποσύνδεση' γίνεται μετά από αρκετό ανενεργό χρόνο (περίπου 10 λεπτά), αν κλείσω και ανοίξω πάλι το browser ή όταν καθαρίσω το ιστορικό.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Edison

ασχετο με το θέμα που άνοιξες αλλά είπα μα σου πω ένα γειά Σωτήρη γιατί είχα καιρό να σε δω να γράφεις

Κώστας παλιός συνάδελφος προ δεκαετίας και βάλε στην TOPNET

----------


## SV1JRT

> ασχετο με το θέμα που άνοιξες αλλά είπα μα σου πω ένα γειά Σωτήρη γιατί είχα καιρό να σε δω να γράφεις
> 
> Κώστας παλιός συνάδελφος προ δεκαετίας και βάλε στην TOPNET



 Καλησπέρα Κώστα.. 
Χρονια και ζαμάνια βρε φίλε..  :Smile: 
Τι γίνεσαι ?? Πως τα περνάς ??
Βρές με στο facebook να τα πούμε prive.
sw1jrt@yahoo.com

Περιμένω να σε δώ εκεί..

----------


## lemonios

Και εμένα μου το κάνει αυτό, βρήκες κάποια λύση;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Και εμένα μου το κάνει αυτό, βρήκες κάποια λύση;



Μερικές ερωτήσεις ...κατανόησης πρώτα:


Με ποιόν browser το κάνει αυτό; Firefox? Chrome? Opera? Edge?Έχεις απενεργοποιημένα:
Cookies?Javascript?Έχεις κανένα Internet Security_τύπου πρόγραμμα; 

Προσπάθησε να απαντήσεις σε όσες περισσότερες ερωτήσεις παρακαλώ. Θα κάνει ευκολότερες τις απαντήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## lemonios

1. Τον Chrome χρησιμοποιώ μόο
2. Cookies ενεργοποιημένα για Javascript δεν ξέρω  :Confused1: 
3. Το Windows Defender πιάνεται;

----------


## FreeEnergy

Εντάξει. Σύμφωνα με όσα έγραψες μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε σε ένα βασικό πλάνο προσπάθειας λύσης του προβλήματός σου. Ξεκινάμε από τα βασικά:

* ΒΑΣΙΚΑ
* 
Έχει επιλογή στο Απομνημόνευση; Δες φωτό: Έχεις επιλέξει να θυμάται ο Chrome τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης; Δες φωτό:  Αν δεν σου εμφανίζει αυτό το παραθυράκι γιατί πιθανόν πάτησες Never κάποια στιγμή, δες στο *ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ* [ _Πώς κάνω τον Chrome να ρωτά ξανά για αποθήκευση κωδικών_; ]Έχεις ενεργοποιημένη την Javascript τουλάχιστον για το hlektronika.gr; Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος δες στο *ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ* [_ Είναι ενεργοποιημένη η Javascript για την ΧΧΧΧΧ ιστοσελίδα;_ ]


*ΠΙΘΑΝΕΣ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ
*

Διέγραψε όλα τα cookies που έχει αποθηκεύσει ο Chrome για το hlektronika.gr και να επιτρέψεις να αποθηκευτούν καινούργια. Δες το *ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ* [_ Διαγραφή cookies για ΧΧΧΧ ιστοσελίδα_ ].Ίσως κάποιο πρόσθετο του Chrome εμποδίζει το hlektronika.gr να αποθηκεύσει πληροφορίες στον υπολογιστή σου ( cookies ); Δες εδώ: https://support.google.com/chrome_we.../2664769?hl=elΑποθήκευση αγαπημένων και επανεγκατάσταση του chrome. 


*ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ
*_
[ Πώς κάνω τον Chrome να ρωτά ξανά για αποθήκευση κωδικών; ]
_


Πήγαινε τέρμα κάτω και θα δείς το Advanced







*[ Συνέχεια σε επόμενη ανάρτηση ]*

----------


## FreeEnergy

*[ Συνέχεια από προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ]

*


*[ Είναι ενεργοποιημένη η Javascript για την ΧΧΧΧΧ ιστοσελίδα; ]

*





_[ Διαγραφή cookies για ΧΧΧΧ ιστοσελίδα ]

_



[_ Συνέχεια σε επόμενη ανάρτηση_ ]

----------


## FreeEnergy

*[ Συνέχεια από προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ]
*



*ΤΕΛΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ
**
*

Το γιατί δεν σε κρατά συνδέμενο έχει να κάνει με αυτά τα δυο:


CookiesJavascript

Αν αυτά είναι ενεργοποιημένα τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον browser [ Chrome ] που χρησιμοποιείς.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. Καλή σας ημέρα.

----------


## agis68

Για σου Σωτήρη.....ρε μπας και παίζει κανας συντονιστής που μοιάζει με ινδιάνο φύλαρχο μαζί σου? Τσέκαρε το

----------


## SV1JRT

> Για σου Σωτήρη.....ρε μπας και παίζει κανας συντονιστής που μοιάζει με ινδιάνο φύλαρχο μαζί σου? Τσέκαρε το



*Εγώ Αγι μου το έχω λύσει το πρόβλημα απο το 2010 !!!
Τα έσταξα στον φύλαρχο και μου έδωσε την πίπα της Ειρήνης.....*

----------

